# Field Mouse x Fancy Mouse.



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

People have said on here if a field mouse crosses with a fancy mice all the offspring will come out Agouti, is this True? because in this litter we have absolutely no way of explaining this little one unless the father (Agouti, Wild Field Mouse) was bred with mum (Longhair fancy type)

Here's the baby in question, the rest of the littler








and









Mother









Possible Father(s)








or/and these two.









Is it possible the Field Mouse/Agouti is the Father of that one baby? even though he's got a white patch on his/her head?


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's another one of them all (just now)


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

No. a litter of mice cannot have multiple fathers like dogs and cats. I am curious how you don't know which is the father.

The agouti is most likely the father, he could be overmarked brindle accounting for the many brindles in the litter. If he is, he is A-vy/a, so that he could have produced the blacks. All of the yellows could very well be undermarked brindle.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

just in the interests of correct information,field mice are a different species and cannot breed with fancy mice.It's wild house mouse x fancy mouse that breed together,they are the same species.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm confused because she spent time with all 3 of them, I forgot I put her in there, I Was watching for any signs of aggression or bullying with 1 female in the cage, I got called away 3 hours later I came back and went oops.. She obviously got pregnant.

Yes, different fathers can fertilize different eggs, it's possible there's 3 fathers involved in all the pups in the picture above, but my question is not answered though, that agouti in the litter is the father?.. how did that white patch appear if Agouti is dominant, the Brindle Markings came from the Father's side of this mothers litter who's father had brindle markings (4 generations back)


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

While it is possible that a different eggs can be fertilised by different mice, it's highly unlikely because the male that mated her first would leave a plug in the vagina to stop other bucks mating with his woman.

A wild mouse would not carry recessive spotting (which both parents must do to have some in the litter) and he wouldn't carry black. I would say is was most likely the agouti buck, and he carries recessive spotting and self 

Mum is more than likely a brindle with no stripes,which accounts for the brindles, and she will carry recessive spotting as well.

Sarah xxx


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

The wild one i caught can not possibly be the father?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay, so wild mice all carry two sets of the genes that make agouti. Because those are all dominant, and because every baby will get one set from the father, all the babies would be agouti, carrying whatever other genes the mother gave them. While it's quite common in cats to have different fathers for each of the babies, that's because cats don't release their eggs all at once, or even all one after the other. A cat releases each egg as she's copulating, so each time she's with a male, you get another egg and possibly another father. With mice, that's not really the way it works, because one mating is enough to fertilize a dozen eggs or more. That's why mice use seminal plugs. The plug solidifies in the vaginal canal, preventing entry by other males. That way, the first father mouse can rest assured that he's the father of the resulting litter. I'm a little confused about your listing of the fathers. The agouti you're showing up there is the wild mouse? He certainly doesn't look like a wildy in size or type. Is it possibly he's someone's escapee? Or is the wildy you caught in addition to the above three bucks?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Laigaie that is a great posting. Thanks for explaining it biologically.

Perhaps this poster thinks agoutis are called wild-types? I don't understand either. They do say field mouse/agouti.

It would also make sense that mum might be the undermarked brindle. I do have a doe I swore was agouti until she produced nothing but brindles, constantly. So overmark is possible too, though that male mouse does look agouti.

They would both indeed have to carry recessive spotting. I have heard that even het S/s will sometimes have white toes or tail tips, denoting a piebald gene. I'd be interested in checking in on that.

So, OP, your litter has one father, we pretty much promise. We are not trying to be argumentative, just factual.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Doesn't it take a little while for the plug to form like 15 to 20 minutes?


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

the plug would need to set faster than that, all 3 could have taken her for a ride, so to speak lol if all 3 did.....


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

The dominant male would have fought them off. In which case, you have found blood and injuries.

Sarah xxx


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

It could also be possible the PEW is the father, and is hiding Agouti. He could be A/a and mom could be A^vy/a. That would account for all those colors. A/a for the agouti, A^vy/a or A^vy/A for all the brindles, and a/a for the blacks.


----------

